# Agility - Mother and Daughter Weekend Brags



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It's Monday morning and I have been reflecting on our fabulous agility weekend. The weekend was kicked off by Mira earning that last QQ needed to finish her MACH6, she had two awesome runs that won her 2nd and 4th place ribbons on top of a very pretty MACH ribbon. Then after a LONG wait for the Novice classes I debuted her baby Lindy. There is nothing like walking into the ring with a green Novice dog, it's the moment of truth and a test of their training and knowledge. She has gone through a great foundation program and I felt she was ready. Boy was she ready! I am so proud her!

The weekend ended with the girls each qualifying in 3 out of 4 runs, and every qualifying run was in the ribbons!

Thanks for letting me brag and enjoy the videos!

MACH6 Mira
MACH6 Mira!!!! - YouTube

Lindy Debut
Lindy's Agility Debut!!! Nov 1, 2014 - YouTube

Lindy Novice STD
Lindy Novice STD Nov 2, 2014 - YouTube


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Wow!! and big Congratulations. Your girls are so fast and it looks like you're all having such a great time. Lindy's a star already.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW great videos! My pups are in agility, and we have been in class since June. We are learning a lot, but I hope we get good enough to enter trials one day 

I need to get Rusty a few pounds lighter for agility trials. He is 65 pounds now, but I would like a few more pounds off of him soon


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You never cease to amaze! Congratulations!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! I am pretty proud of my girls!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Please please please please please breed Mira again! I will make the trek from Ontario to Cali for a puppy. Please! Haha.

I'm so impressed. Huge congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your awesome girls Mira and Lindy.
Great job!

Great videos, fun watching, what a blast they had.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Please please please please please breed Mira again! I will make the trek from Ontario to Cali for a puppy. Please! Haha.
> 
> I'm so impressed. Huge congrats!


Can we roadtrip together?! hahaha 

LOVE the video's. Love Lindy, omg


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This is what you get when great genes meet great training! :heartbeat


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone! As her breeder/owner/handler I am pretty dang proud of Lindy!

Unfortunately we will not be breeding Mira again, she was spayed earlier this year. If things go well we will plan on breeding Lindy in a few years, but she has lots and lots of things to do before that happens! She's a working girl!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jessica, Awesome runs with awesome girls.. I love them both.. How is Mr Sassy pants? Miss you and hopefully some day we will get together again!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Such beautiful runs 

Congratulations!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great, great, great!! Congratulations!!! (Thanks for the share too)


----------

